# Rear Rubbing Sound



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

Ok here is another problem I have when my car is in motion I hear this sound like something is rubbing it sounds like it's coming from the rear right but when I looked I couldn't see anything that would be rubbing what the hell could this be? My girl usually sits in the back with the infant, so that's how I know it's in the back But I just can't figure out what could be rubbing. Any help will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

If your wheels are wide,the tires(sidewalls) are probably rubbing against the side of the rear fenders.A friend of mine with an 91 Toyota Corolla Sprinter had the same thing happen when he got his 17"rims with wide 215 tires.


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

Also,have a your wife sit in the back while you`re still parked.Then check and see if the tires sidewalls make contact with the fender lip.


----------



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

You know that would make sense but I have had these size tires on for 2 1/2 years now and have not heard this until recently. Plus why would it do it on that side and not any of the other wheels. By the way I run 16 x7.5" rims my tires are 205/40/16 I'll do that check when I get chance But does this sound too like too much for a B14? and wouldn't my left side rub too especially since she sits on that side? I don't know it's just confusing the hell out of me thanks though much appreciated.


----------



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

Ok this just keeps getting better because I dont have any rub because i have enormous wheel gap (aftermarket rims + stock suspension) however I do notice the outside of the tire is vert worn down compared to the left side although now that I think about it is attributed to the rim stem issue which keeps the tire inflated low.So now I really need to do some investigating because this doesnt make sense.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Exalta said:


> *Also,have a your wife sit in the back while you`re still parked.Then check and see if the tires sidewalls make contact with the fender lip. *


 hahaha, that almost sounded like an insult


----------



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

LOL well good thing she isn't that big too make that much of a difference.


----------



## Arsenal200SX (Apr 30, 2002)

i hear rubbing but its from my rear struts the undercoating from the car is gone so i hear it moving an shitgotta get some gaskets or something


----------



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

Hmm interesting I think it's brakes because they do squeak when I come to a stop at time and it seems to be squeaking on that side. I think they are rubbing during driving that's the only rotating part in that area aside from the rim itself. I wish I had money to do rear disc conversion if something goes bad I usually like to upgrade stuff then.


----------



## Arsenal200SX (Apr 30, 2002)

do you hear the noise all the time when you brake?i hear mine till they warm up then no brake noise


----------



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

the squeak/squeal is during braking but I just hear something continously rubbing something else during driving.


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2003)

hello,here is a tip that my help,raise rear axle with h-jack(both wheels off ground)spin tire....listen for location or type of noise,good luck


----------



## Arsenal200SX (Apr 30, 2002)

could be wheel bearings....ide do what they said and jack up the rear and give it a few turns


----------



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

actually sounds good like idean I'll probably be doing that tomorrow.


----------

